# picking my rats up



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

my two rats HATE to be picked up. They love when my hand is in the cage, they'll sit on it or lick my fingers, but when it comes to picking them up (i scoop them) , they wiggle away and try to get as far away as possible.

any advice?

thanks in advance


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

pull them out of the cage while they're sitting on your hand? otherwise just pick them up and out anyway. give them a treat once they're out. eventually they'll learn being picked up isn't a bad thing and hey, there's yummy's at the end of the ride! they just have to learn that you're not going to hurt them when they get picked up.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Check out forced socialization methods. It works amazingly. Just take one rat out at a time, and for 20 minutes you keep them in your lap and pet them/play with them/pick them over. Just keep your hands on them the WHOLE time. Do this 1-2 times a day for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

forced socialization really does work my roobs has come on leaps and bounds he used to squeeal blue murder when i picked him up but now he barly makes any noise!


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

yea forced socialization works wonders, when i got Rocky he didn't even want to know me but 2 weeks after starting the forced socialization he loved being picked up. The only time he gets iffy about it now is when he just wakes up. But who in this world is very socialable when they wake up? Not me! LOL! But any way, give the FS a try, good luck!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

The FS does work i wont argue with that, I just hate what they call it because i hate forceing animals to do anything but  thats me. Anyways i was just going to throw my 5 cents in and tell u about a method i've been trying that works pretty well as well . If u don't use it thats fine, just another option if u feel like it . You open the cage door and give them a treat (if they take it from ur hand, if not then you can place it in their food bowl and soon they will learn your hand means food). Then leave your hand by the opening of the cage and wait for them to come out. If they come onto your hand don't move just keep talking to them and let them see that your not scary. After a bit you can take ur hand away and play with them for 20 min etc. etc. I made a little demo vedio since i don't always think i can explain it too well lol. Also if they crawl onto their cage you can pick them up and play. My over all goal is making them want to come out and not having to pull them out. Both methods work i'm not going to say one is better than the other but  Just thought it waas worth telling you about. Worked for my 15 littles ones and another member on here . I wish you luck with the little ones !!! tell us how it goes. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1B9y34FM8xw


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

its basicly the same as FS, its just that you convince them to come out of the cage before picking them up. May take a bit longer but im sure it works great. BTW, cute rat in the video.


----------

